# 2008 Gibson LP Standard $1400 Calgary



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmm good deal or to good to be true?

If it was Edmonton I’d be on my way for a closer look









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I dunno, but could he have used the word “original” a few more times in that first paragraph?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Seems about the right price for a standard with unknown pickups and a case swap.


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I dunno, but could he have used the word “original” a few more times in that first paragraph?
> 
> View attachment 355298


Where is guitar located Ottawa or Calgary? Definitely interested.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Seems about the right price for a standard with unknown pickups and a case swap.


Nah, that’s still a helluva deal. Especially because that case is an upgrade.



Gitguy said:


> Where is guitar located Ottawa or Calgary? Definitely interested.


Calgary. Not sure where you got Ottawa from...


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah, that’s still a helluva deal. Especially because that case is an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Calgary. Not sure where you got Ottawa from...


Havent figured out how site worx, digitally challenged lol, apparently sold


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Gitguy said:


> Havent figured out how site worx, digitally challenged lol, apparently sold


No worries.
And I guess I was right about the price. Either someone got a great deal or some flipper got it and it’ll be back up for $2000 in a couple days.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah, that’s still a helluva deal. Especially because that case is an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Calgary. Not sure where you got Ottawa from...


There was a near identical one listed in Ottawa but its gone now.. same or similar pictures.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> There was a near identical one listed in Ottawa but its gone now.. same or similar pictures.


That’s interesting for sure. I’ve seen that with a couple other LP’s and responded to the ads and quickly realized something was up.

Not saying that was the case here cause who knows.... but I wasn’t in a hurry to pursue it that’s for sure


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Aaaaaaand $2400.
Kijidiot flipper LP STD


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Ah well, good for him. It was pretty great price and he’ll make $600 for his troubles.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tdotrob said:


> Ah well, good for him. It was pretty great price and he’ll make $600 for his troubles.


$1000 if he gets his asking price. And if he’s willing to hold out, he just might.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> $1000 if he gets his asking price. And if he’s willing to hold out, he just might.


True that.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Original seller got paid. I don't think that guitar is worth anything like $2400 but if someone does, no harm no foul (fowl?). More likely he's stuck with it for a while - mystery pickups and all.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> More likely he's stuck with it for a while


Ads gone. Maybe he fell in love with it. 


Asking for a friend, is Kevin the male Karen? ;p


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> More likely he's stuck with it for a while


BlueRocker, with the mysterious art of clairvoyancey, has predicted....the truth!

She’s back.2008 LP trad


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Is that the same guitar? Why would a flipper bother to install covers?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> Is that the same guitar? Why would a flipper bother to install covers?


It’s the same one.
Original seller had the covers, but didn’t have them installed. I think if you asked new guy “Kevin/Marko” you find that the covers can be removed.....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Is that the same guitar? Why would a flipper bother to install covers?


Didnt you know that installing covers adds $950 value?


----------



## Gitguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Why not 1000s, whole thing is schmucky.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

..


----------

